# Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?



## civicus (29. April 2015)

Hey ich würde gerne wissen ob man die einmal aufgezogenen Gummifische am Jighaken lässt oder jeder mal wieder rauszieht. Würde ja eigentlich Sinn machen, wenn man genug Haken hat, diese direkt drinnen zu lassen, um den Fisch nicht auszuleiern.


----------



## siloaffe (29. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Klar bleiben die drine. Wenn mal not inne kiste is wird evtl mal n jig aus m gummi gezogen.....


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Immer rein und raus ist vielleicht (oder bestimmt) bei anderen Aktivitäten sinnvoll und macht auch noch Spaß, aber hier würdest du nur deinen Gummifisch auf die Dauer kaputt machen, weil du nie den selben "Weg" durch den Fisch wiederfinden würdest.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

ich lass den eigentlich immer drin, da das Auf und Abziehen jedes Mal das Loch vergrößert.
Manchmal reichen mir die Jigs nicht, dann wechsel ich den Gummifisch.
Bei Dropshot oder allem Anderen, wo die Köder nur nosehooked sind, wechsel ich so gut wie nie, da vor Allem kleine Köder das nicht lange mitmachen und dann abreißen.


----------



## civicus (29. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Super vielen Dank  Ist der Haken für den Fisch auf dem Bild groß genug ? Und die Gummifische die ich jetzt habe sind alle noch in Plastik eingepackt. Sie sind alle sehr nass und riechen aufjedenfall nicht gesund  Wird wohl kein duftstoff für die Fische sein. Alle mal auspacken und abwaschen ?


----------



## strignatz (29. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Ich würde den Haken eher eine Nummer größer Wählen oder alternativ mit nem Stinger arbeiten.


----------



## siloaffe (29. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Die Hakengröße is mMn OK (Schänkellänge gut, Bogenweite geht so) für den Gummi wenns auf Zander gehen soll. Der Haken sollte maximal 173 vom Gummi steif machen.

Stinger kann, muss aber nicht. 

Allerdings sind Jigs mit dieser Optik i.d.R. Schrott! 

Kauf dir lieber was ordentliches, ist schon kagge wenn du nen guten Fisch wegen nem aufgebogenen Jig verlierst!

P.s. Der geruch ist der Weichmacher im Gummi, das Schmierige ist i.d.R. einfaches Haushalts Öl damit der Gummi nicht anne Tüte klebt.


----------



## bobrooney (30. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Die Hakengröße is mMn OK (Schänkellänge gut, Bogenweite geht so) für den Gummi wenns auf Zander gehen soll. Der Haken sollte maximal 173 vom Gummi steif machen.
> 
> .




;+   |kopfkrat

Er meint 1/3   ...



Offtopic: an anderer Stelle (siehe Post #3) solllte alles im Gummi steif sein    ;-)


----------



## Astarod (30. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Ich klebe alle Köpfe mit Sekundenkleber an,so werden sie nicht raus gezogen beim drill#6


----------



## civicus (30. April 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Danke euch : ) ja momentan muss ich leider damit auskommen aber nächstes Jahr wenn ich richtig loslege werd ich meine Köderbox mal umgestalten


----------



## Ruti Island (30. April 2015)

Ich nehme immer den VMC Barbarian Rundkopf, da VMC anscheinend der einzige Hersteller von Jigköpfen ist, bei denen es eine wunderschöne Größentabelle gibt.


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Jighaken im Gummifisch lassen ?*

Lass meine auch immer drin.


----------

